# St. Jean Mail



## Mappy (13 Jul 2005)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Has anyone had their significant other send mail out of St. Jean and it either gets lost or takes a long time to get to you?

I'm trying to figure out if someone is lying to me....grrr


----------



## mcnutt_p (13 Jul 2005)

When I did basic in '03 I would send mail to my then girlfriend who was going to school in Toronto and she would get it between 10-14 days later.

McNutt


----------



## Shadow Cat (14 Jul 2005)

Yup same here.  My hubby just graduated in June and he sent mail to me and it would take about two weeks for me to get it.

Now here is another funny story for you.  He went to Borden after Basic and he mailed me a card on his first day there, a monday.  The following week he went to Gagetown to start SQ.  He came home that Friday so now by this point it had been pretty much two weeks since he had sent the card.  We checked the mailbox that Friday night after he got home and sure enough it finally arrived.  He laughed and said who would have thought that I woul dbeat it home.  Alright it isn't that funny but it did makes us laugh.


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (14 Jul 2005)

hey,

When jean sent me a letter, it took 16 days since the day he mailed it to me...so yeah i agree it does take a very long time, after that we both agreeded that email there might be slow there but it is alot quicker then the post office...lol....take care and it will adventually reach you i am sure...jenn


----------



## kaysea (14 Jul 2005)

Hi, when my husband was in basic i think he only ever sent mail once, but yes it took forever to get to me! when i sent letters to him it took about a week to 10 days by the time it got to him.


----------



## chk2fung (14 Jul 2005)

When I was in St. Jean in '03 I sent a package home and it took approximately a week which is a pretty standard time for Canada Post.  I understand letter mail is faster than parcel mail.  My home is in southern Ontario so the postal system may work a little faster than say sending to the west coast.  I sent it directly through the post office on base.  If you send mail through your directing staff they might not get it to the post office right away, which would slow the process down.


----------



## shortie (19 Aug 2005)

Hi. 
This is my first time here and I really wanted to know how I could get in touch with my friend recently started his BMQ at St.Jean. He told me that he would write me into his 4th week, but I would like to write to him at this moment. He started last saturday so this is still week 1 for him i guess?

He didnt have time to give me his address, but besides his name and the address for St.Jean Recruit school, is there any additional information that I need?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Aug 2005)

To be certain of it getting to him, the adress should be in this format:

[Service Number], [Rank], [Name]
[Course number]
CANADIAN FORCES LEADERSHIP AND RECRUIT SCHOOL SAINT JEAN
PO BOX 100 STN BUREAU-CHEF
RICHELAIN QC  
J0J 1R0


----------



## Daidalous (27 Sep 2005)

Do not write to many letters.    I know it sounds stupid but , when I went to basic I had to do 20 pushups for every letter,   they tend to save them up for 8-10 days and hit you with 4-10 letters.   My girlfriend  used to write everyday


----------



## atticus (27 Sep 2005)

So does mail get to the recruits faster in Saint-Jean than mail comming out of Saint-Jean?


----------



## kimmie (7 Oct 2005)

It really all depends on how you send it and how fast Canada Post feels like moving. Sometimes it's fast in and slow out, and vice versa. Kinda a crapshoot.  :


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

I just heard that from some people and felt horrible for all the mail I sent. Why didn't they tell me...silly boys and girls....  ;D I am one of those people who sends a letter every other day. YIKES!!!! What did I do?!?!?!  :-[ :-X


----------



## NavyGirl280 (10 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I am joining reserves and I am not sure if I have to go to St. Jeans or stay here for my BMQ. If I do end up in St. Jeans, I am telling my husband not to write me...LOL... I was unware of the pushups thing

However, knowing what my husband is like he will write me for spite LOL


Once again, Thanks for the heads up!

S.Bradbury


----------

